# mysql phpmyAdmin WebhomeServer Hüülfee bidde



## Multi-master (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi... 
Ich hoffe ich finde hier hilfe...also es geht um folgendes 
Ich habe mir FoxServ installiert,und da ist ja alles drin... 
Mysql und phpMyAdmin usw....Apache auch... 
Ich habe alles installiert bekommen.... 
Ich kann also auch in verbindung mit einem FTPServer-Programm Webspace vergeben...und "DATENBANKEN" 
Sagen wir mal...jemand richtet bei mir ne Homepage auf meinem Server ein. 
Nun lege ich eine Datenbank mit dem Namen z.B sebklo_db in dem mysql-manager an...und restarte den,so das die Ampel wieder grün ist....so das er Phpkit..oder sonstiges uploaden und installieren kann......das geht auch soweit alles prima...obwohl phpkit ein paar probleme macht..aber dazu später etwas.... 

Alles klar soweit.......Jetzt kommt phpMyAdmin ins Spiel..... 
Wie wir alle wissen,haben Domain und Webhoster überwiegend auch alle phpMyAdmin installiert,damit man eventuell mal SEINE Datenbank aufräumen kann. 
Und hier geht es los......... 
Wenn der sebklo_db - Besitzer ins phpMyAdmin reingeht,auf meinem Server,dann sieht er alle datenbanken sofort.... 
Nu hab ich aber auf manchen Seiten gesehen,das dort zuerst ein Login-Fenster kommt,wo man seinen DB-Login und PW angibt,und dann "NUR" seine Datenbank einsehen kann..... 
Ich habe in der config_inc.php schon Saltos geschlagen.... 
Habe den User der sebklo_db da eingetragen....auch als ControlUser und Controlpass.......das ist ja auch alles schön und gut......Mit wäre aber so ein LoginFenster im phpMyAdmin am liebsten...nur wie komm ich daran...muss ich da noch was konfigurieren ?? 
Kann mir das mal einer erklären,wenn es einer weiss... 


Und zum PhPKIT "beispielsweise".....wird einwandfrei installiert..und die Tables werden angelegt...
Nur muss ich mich immer wieder nach jedem neuen Befehl der veränderrung neu einloggen .........
In der php.ini ist Global_register ON

Das ganze Übel "lol" läuft auf meiner XP-Maschine
Hoffe es kann mir gehilft werden
Vielen dank 
bye


----------



## Dunsti (1. Oktober 2002)

probiers doch mal so:

lege pro Benutzer ein eigenes PHPMyAdmin (in separaten Ordnern) an, und schütze diese über .htaccess (für das Passwort)

so kann jeder nur an "sein" PHPMyAdmin, und in den einzelnen config.php's kannste dann jedem "seine" Datenbank zuweisen, damit er nur diese sieht.


hope that helpz


Dunsti


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Oktober 2002)

Des geht auch einfacher:

es befindet sich eine Datenbank "mysql" mit mehreren Tabellen (columns_priv, db, func, host, tables_priv, user) zwischen den anderen mysql-datenbanken.

die Tabelle "USER" ist wenn ich mich recht erinnere dafür zuständig.

Du kannst dort user anlegen und user löschen, sowie dem ROOT ein passwort verpassen (was angebracht wäre, standard ist leer).

Mehr darüber findest Du unter http://www.mysql.org in der DOKUMENTATION !!!

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## Multi-master (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi...
Also das mit dem "jeder sein eigenes phpMyAdmin" erscheint mir langsam als die einfachste und beste Lösung.
Das es angeblich so einfach sein soll,glaub ich nicht mehr....
Ich habe versucht das über die config_inc.php mit dem Eintrag "cookie" zu regeln...wo ja auch ein Loginfenster erscheint....gebe ich nun L und PW ein..und drücke auf Klogin...so bekomme ich ne Http 500..... stelle ich in der Config_inc wieder um auf "config" komm ich wieder rein..
Also entweder stimmt noch irgendwie etwas mit meinem PHP und so...oder es ist wirklich schwerer als gedacht...

Auch wenn ich PHPKIT installiere und in den Admin Bereich möchte...oder nur einloggen möchte,dann muss ich nach jeder Veränderrung,einen "NeuLogin" machen....komisch...

Ich weiss ja nun,das XP nicht gerade eine gute ausgangs-Basis für sowas,was ich machen möchte ..ist...
Aber ich denke,das es auch hier einwandfrei zum laufen zu bringen ist...
Wenn mir noch einer was dazu sagen kann,dann schon mal danke.. 

Ich hab auch schon selber im phpMyAdmin-Forum geschrieben..und hab auch geschrieben,das ich mit den Englischen Tuts nicht zurechtkomme...und das mir das mit PMA mal bitte einer leichter erklären möchte...
Aber da wurde ich trotz hinweises,meines schlechten english's wieder auf die Tuts verwiesen...lol....
Na das nenn ich Support...  Wofür dann so ein Forum..lol
bye


----------



## Multi-master (2. Oktober 2002)

Jo...
Nun hab ich es mit HTACCESS geschützt bekommen,und werde wohl auf den ersten Vorschlag mit mehreren phpmyAdmins hängen bleiben....

wenn ich in der config_inc.php als $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'cookie'; eingebe..erscheint ja das phpMyAdmin-eigene Loginfenster...aber wenn ich da mein Usernamen und PW eingebe..und OK klicke...erhalte ich nen http 500 interner Serverfehler Error...
Schade ...hätte es so gerne gehabt,das man über diesen Login da rein kommt...aber Windows ist anscheinend zu doof 

Sollte einer wissen,wie das geht..dann mal rüber damit 

Ach so....
Kann mir einer mal die Rechte sagen,die jeder User von phpMyAdmin bekommen "sollte" ?
z.B
User = Harry mit datenbank harry_db

Da stehen ja nun eine menge an klamotten,die man Anhaken kann...



Rechte einer Datenbank prüfen Datenbank :   harry_db
Neuen Benutzer hinzufügen  
Jeder Host            Host :     
Jeder Benutzer        Benutzername :     
Kein Kennwort         Kennwort :       Wiederholen :    

Rechte : 

  Select     Insert 
  Update     Delete 
  Create     Drop 
  Reload     Shutdown 
  Process     File 
  Grant     References 
  Index     Alter 

-------------------------------------------------------------

So..da soll er jetzt Rechte bekommen,wie es bei einem Hoster auch "NUR" möglich ist.
Wäre nett,da etwas hintersteigen zu können.
Weil es werden beim Login in phpMyAdmin noch zu viele Klamotten auf der Startseite angezeigt...
Danke


----------



## Multi-master (2. Oktober 2002)

So
Ich noch mal...sorry das ich alles hier so vollposte....aber es geht net anders.

Wie gesagt...ich habe nun phpMyAdmin für einen anderen User in ein anderes verzeichnis kopiert...
Die eintragungen vorgenommen  also User Password only_db
Das verzeichnis extra für den Kollegen mit .htaccess geschützt...
das klappt soweit.

Nur es kommt dann :
Fehler

MySQL meldet: 


Access denied for user: '122334@127.0.0.1' (Using password: YES)

Ich weiss.....ich hab irgendwie was vergessen....
Die config_inc.php stimmt.......die datenbank ist auch angelegt.

Wie bekomm ich jetzt Ihn darein...?? ach ja..um noch mal die Frage von ebend aufzugreifen.... Was für Standartrechte vergibt man...und wie..
Danke


----------



## Dunsti (2. Oktober 2002)

ich würde in der config_inc.php auf Auth-Type "config" stellen, dann haste die Zugangsdaten direkt dort drin, und Du hast ja eh schon mit .htaccess den Zugang gesichert.

mit den anderen angesprochenen Rechten weiß ich leider nicht, denke aber das das auch in der config irgendwo geht.  


Dunsti


----------



## Multi-master (2. Oktober 2002)

jo....seine db ist angelegt..seine daten stehen in der "kopierten" phpMyAdmin config_inc....der Auth-Type ist auch auf "config"...
Nur wenn er sich dann über htaccess einloggt,kommt ebend die acces denied Meldung...
Nu warte ich mal auf "NeuroDeamon"
Ich glaub der weiss was )
Bye

[EDIT]
So....ich habe das jetzt so hinbekommen,das aus "meinem Kollegen's" config_inc der username und das passwort nicht eingetragen ist...aber only_db nur auf diese datenbank hinweisst
Er kommt jetzt auf die Anfangsseite von PHPmyAdmin
Jetzt iss nur noch ein problem vorhanden.
---------------------------------------------------------
Verbunden mit MySQL 4.0.1-alpha-nt auf localhost als ODBC@localhost


 MySQL 
 MySQL-Laufzeit-Informationen anzeigen  [Dokumentation]  
 MySQL-System-Variablen anzeigen  [Dokumentation]  
 Benutzer  [Dokumentation]  
 Statistiken über alle Datenbanken
----------------------------------------------------------
Diese ersten 5 sachen sollten da auf seiner Anfangsseite nicht auftauchen.....

------------------------------------------------------------  

        phpMyAdmin 
   Language (*):  8859-9) Ukrainian (uk-win1251)  
 phpMyAdmin-Dokumentation  
 PHP-Informationen anzeigen  
 Offizielle phpMyAdmin-Homepage 
      [ChangeLog]    [CVS]    [Lists]  
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Diese sachen dürfen auftauchen.....ist bei jedem Hoster auch so

Denn hob ichs...
Wenn ich in die verkehrte Richtung schiesse...dann bitte Aufhalten...lol


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Oktober 2002)

*mySql mini-tut *g**

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten ein Auth (Authentifizierung) laufen zu lassen.

Es gibt die 'Connect Verification' die den Benutzer über eine fest IP den Zugriff erlaubt, oder halt nicht, wenn die IP falsch ist.

Weiter verbreitet ist das "Access Request", der über die von mir bereits erwähnten internen mySql-Tabellen läuft. Zu diesem Auth-Verfahren werde ich jetzt etwas schreiben  

Wenn ich also Rechte an einzelne User vergeben möchte muß ich mehrere Dinge tun:

1. Einen user anlegen
2. dem User die rechte einstellen

_Wie lege ich einen user an?_
Das klingt einfach, ist es aber nicht 
Denn es gibt User die Recht auf mehreren Ebenen haben (Global Level = Rechte auf ALLE Datenbanken und tabellen bezogen / Database Level = Rechte auf ausgewählte Datenbank mit allen Tabellen darin / Table level = Rechte für eine ausgewählte Tabelle / Column level = Rechte auf Spaltenebene)

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch wissen WOFÜR WELCHE TABELLE DA IST 
Global Level = mysql.user (Alle Rechte für alles)
Database level = mysql.db UND mysql.host
Table level = mysql.tables_priv
Column level = mysql.columns_priv

So.. wir möchten Rechte, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, über DATABASE LEVEL vergeben.

Wir können über phpmyadmin mit dem mysql-befehl _GRANT_ neue User anlegen.

Kurze Übersicht über _GRANT_:


```
GRANT priv_type [(column_list)] [, priv_type [(column_list)] ...]
    ON {tbl_name | * | *.* | db_name.*}
    TO user_name [IDENTIFIED BY [PASSWORD] 'password']
        [, user_name [IDENTIFIED BY 'password'] ...]
    [REQUIRE
        NONE |
    	[{SSL| X509}]
	[CIPHER cipher [AND]]
	[ISSUER issuer [AND]]
	[SUBJECT subject]]
    [WITH [GRANT OPTION | MAX_QUERIES_PER_HOUR # |
                          MAX_UPDATES_PER_HOUR # |
                          MAX_CONNECTIONS_PER_HOUR #]]

REVOKE priv_type [(column_list)] [, priv_type [(column_list)] ...]
    ON {tbl_name | * | *.* | db_name.*}
    FROM user_name [, user_name ...]
```

_schnipp_ ich teile die postings lieber mal auf


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Oktober 2002)

*Bauen wir uns einen USER *

kurze Anmerkung (GRANT arbeitet nur ab MySQL Version 3.22.11)

Da wir in phpmyadmin direkt mysql-Befehle eingeben können tun wir das mal (klick dem linken Frame auf MYSQL und im rechten Frame erscheint eine Übersicht und ein Textfeld worüber steht:SQL-Befehl(e) in Datenbank mysql ausführen -> da kommt folgender code rein):

GRANT USAGE ON Datenbankname TO Benutzername IDENTIFIED BY Passwort

Das geht übrigens auch über die mysql-Kommandozeile

GRANT ist nicht wirklich dazu da einen User anzulegen, wir nutzen das aber mal da GRANT automatisch den User anlegt dem wir die Rechte erteilen wollen.

Das Ganze funktioniert auch beim ENTFERNEN der Rechte statt GRANT benutzen wir aber REVOKE.

Ich denke mal das müßte leicht verständlich sein, oder?
Theoretisch müßte das alles sein 

Viel Glück !

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## Multi-master (3. Oktober 2002)

wir basteln uns einen User.....
Datenbank mysql im Root aufgerufen...dann oben im mittelfeld auf SQL gegangen,und mal einfach so das reinkopiert

GRANT USAGE ON Datenbankname TO Benutzername IDENTIFIED BY Passwort 

Ergebnis:

You have an error in your SQL syntax near 'Passwort' at line 1

Auch mit namens und passwort festlegung..das selbe

Also das ging schon mal daneben....




. 


> GRANT ist nicht wirklich dazu da einen User anzulegen, wir nutzen das aber mal da GRANT automatisch den User anlegt dem wir die Rechte erteilen wollen.




Höm...wo ??

Also....irgendwie raff ich datt nich...ich mein schon,das ich das erste verstanden habe...aber es nicht funktioniert.....
Und das zweite.... "Wir nehmen Grant"...jo...
Da können wir auch nen Teller Suppe nehemn..........aber ich raffs net so...

Wieso gibt es da keine Schritte...wie :  Gehe dahin...so wie beim ersten vorschlag.....was aber net geklappt hat...
Also...wir basteln uns einen User..
Erst gehe dahin "Als Root" auf die db Mysql
Gut...die db Mysql hat 6 tables....wohin da...oder generell da auf SQL ?
Wenn generell..dann hat das schon mal net geklappt..

Schritt 2....Rechte vergeben.....:
Gehe dahin..und dann dahin,und trag die rechte ein.

Ich meine...ich weiss...für euch ist das alles einfach.....doch mit den erklärungen kann ich nix anfangen,weil ihr einfach Routiniert seit,und auch nur Routine-erklärungen abgibt...
Deswegen bin ich damals auch durch meine erste Prüfung gefallen,weil meinem chef das zu blöd war es etwas schrittlich zu erklären...

Ich habe 100 mal die englischen Tuts gelesen...und die 100 mal übersetzen lassen mit altavista.de.....son mist.....
Muss man da wirklich IT für sein ??
Aber von wem soll man das lernen?...das ist echt mist....
Ich komm nicht mehr klar...vielleicht hab ich mich auch schon überarbeitet damit....
Auf jedenfall hat bis jetzt nix hingehauen,wa ich damit machen wollte...ausser nen haufen Kopfschmerzen....

Es kann doch wirklich nicht so schwer sein,jemanden zu erklären,der schon weiss,wie er seine eigene Datenbank anlegt,wie er es macht,das auch ein benutzer eine Datenbank haben kann,und nur auf seine Datenbank zugriff hat...oder bedarf es da ein ganzes Buch....
Ich hab selber die Mysql gelesen...ich bin bald verrückt geworden,wie man sowas schreiben kann....
jeder heut zu tage,möchte einen eigenen Homeserver mit Mysql aufmachen....Nur...es gibt keine gescheiten Tuts,wo erklärt wird "für doofe"..wie man einen Benutzer mit normalen db-Rechten einträgt...
Ich hab mir das E-Book dafür gezogen...hat nen Autor für nen Gymnasium geschrieben....
Na wenn da mal nicht 70% die Prüfung dazu verhauen haben...
Ich glaube ich lass es lieber..........obwohl ich gerne ein Portal oder sowas installiert hätte...
Ich wollte eigentlich FreeWebhost anbieten....aber anscheinend bekomm ich des net auf die Reihe....
Wenn jemand aus dem raum Münster kommt,könnte mir eventuell persönlich mal unter die Arme greifen... 
Danke für die Hilfe...und bis denne


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Oktober 2002)

*Autsch ...*

Ich denke mal nicht das ich das für IT-Leute beschrieben habe.

Routine war das keinesfalls, ich bin damit echt an die einfachste Beschreibung runtergegangen. Es ist so - und wirklich nicht so schwer, dafür bracht man weder Abitur, noch einen IQ von 200  

gehen wir das ganze über die befehlszeile an:

C:\mysql\bin -> laut standardinstallation

Auf jeden fall im BIN-Ordner von MYSQL.

starte die Kommandozeile von windows und wechsle in den BIN ordner.

dort gibst du ein (bei laufendem Mysql)

mysql mysql

und erscheint in der darauffolgenden zeile
->

das ist die SHELL von MYSQL.

dort gibst Du jetzt den GRANT Befehl ein, den ich dir im vorigen posting angegeben habe.


JETZT müßte es 100%ig funktionieren.


wenn du den user angegeben hast, müßtest du nur noch das phpmyadmin anpassen, mit dem benutzernamen und dem passwort (und natürlich dem host).

Das ist jetzt aber "foolproof"

EINFACHER GEHT ES NICHT.

Sorry, aber Dein Posting liegt mir noch quer im Magen, es klingt auf jeden Fall nach Frust, der auf die umschwenkt, die helfen wollen.

Ich habe die Befehlssätze für MYSQL nicht gemacht, ich kann nur versuchen das zu vermitteln.

Und MANN, das habe ich schon während einiger Notjobs als Dozent einigen Leuten erklärt und gezeigt, die NIX mit PC's am hut hatten und die sich da reingearbeitet haben.

HÄNDCHENHALTEN KANN ICH WIRKLICH NICHT


*grummel*


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Oktober 2002)

*Nachtrag*

Im ersten Fenster des "phpMyAdmin" befindet sich eine reihe von links.

Neue Datenbank anlegen
Mysql-laufzeit-informationen anzeigen
etc.

bis hin zu 
>BENUTZER [Dokumentation]

Wenn Du auf BENUTZER klickst wirst Du feststellen, das Du einen neuen Benutzer auch per phpMyAdmin einfügen kannst.


Da ich weniger mit phpMyAdmin arbeite habe ich daran gar nicht gedacht. Das ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich noch einmal nachgeschaut habe.

So long,

Neuro


----------



## Multi-master (3. Oktober 2002)

Jau danke....
wie sagt der in der Werbung immer "geht Doch....Geht Doch Geeehht Doch"....
Nein das Posting sollte keinesfalls angreifbar oder sonstiges sein...Jo...Frust schon...aber arbeite du mal 2 tage lang mit den ganzen Englischen Tuts...und dann ist es dir immer noch nicht klar...und ich hab sogar im phpMyAdmin-Forum gepostet,das mir da noch etwas nicht klar ist....und das ich die Tuts nicht richtig verstehe wegen dem Umgangssprachlichen Englisch...

Trotzdem haben die mich wieder auf die Docu verwiesen...lol
Da bin ich bald geplatzt.

Aber nun versuche ich deine HändchenHalt-Befehle mal.. 
Ich bedanke mich für Deine Geduld...
Ich hoffe deinem magen geht es wieder besser....man muss sich nicht immer alles zu Herzen nehmen....aber so langsam gingen mir Insgesamt in allen Foren die Antworten auch Recht Quer....weil ich immer,zwar nicht hier,gefragt habe,ob es mir mit dem Benutzer anlegen mal Schrittweise erklären kann...so wie du das jetzt gemacht hast.
Da kam keiner drauf...
Ich denke mal...da kann man schon mal ein wenig frust bekommen 
Ich hab mir aber jetzt das E-Book aussem Netz gezogen   Mysql in 21 Tagen ...Ich hoffe das mich das noch dazu ein wenig unterstützen wird
Danke erst mal
Bis später


----------



## Multi-master (3. Oktober 2002)

Hoi

Also auf das ganze "eigabeaufforderrung und phpMyAdmin" Gedingse verzichte ich mal...
Ich habe ein Windows-Mysql-Fronted gefunden.....mit einem UserManager Programm...
Ich glaube leichter gehts jetzt wirklich nicht mehr....
Kannst es dir ja mal anschauen....


Msql-Fronted 

es gibt da auch ein SupportBoard für...aber leider wieder in Englisch...aber macht nix..dafür sieht es recht einfach aus

Das Board ist HIER 

Ich hoffe ich durfte das hier posten,und du kannst es ja an andere gebeutelte weitersagen....
Also damit steht phpMyAdmin ganz schön im Regen...also auf jeden Fall auf Windoof User bezogen...

Ich werde mich mal damit befassen 
Bye


----------



## Multi-master (3. Oktober 2002)

Juhuuuuu
Ich hab es hinbekommen,so wie alles sein soll....
hab testweise auch andere datenbanken angelegt,und hin und her 
Alles 100%tig.....und das Fronted-Programm ist echt Super dafür )

Also erst Datenbank erstellen...
Dann Useraccount erstellen,und die Datenbank@localhost zuweisen...
Bei db unter mysql alle Rechte vergeben....*für sen user
Bei user unter mysql keine Rechte vergeben (nur für root alles an)
Fertig...lol...und das hat 2 tage gedauert..aber dank euch,hat es hingehauen..und natürlich dank dem programm...
Es ist wirklich emphelenswert....
ich denke,man kann bestimmt noch mehr in so einer Mysql machen...aber mir reicht es vollkommen,das ich datenbanken verteilen kann,und die User da machen können wie se wollen )

Das ist echt gut 
Danke noch mal..und sorry noch mal,das ich dir auf den magen geschlagen bin...lol
Also mit dem Progie und so einer erklärung wie ich es gemacht habe,ist es wirklich am einfachsten...lol
Bye und danke noch mal


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Oktober 2002)

#!IMHO EGO = AF & SBG

In Worten:

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach bin ich auch ein Acronymfanatiker und ein Shell benutzender Geek.


----------

